# Tight kick drum sound



## The Atomic Ass (May 22, 2010)

Well, I've been jamming with a co-worker and his friend, and we've been playing around with recording, using my single SM57. 

My question is, does the sound of tight kick (think Meshuggah-style kicks) come from the drum itself, or it a product of compression and EQ'ing after the recording? My co-worker's drum is boomy as it stands now, and I being unfamiliar with drums, don't know where to start with changing the sound of it.


----------



## Origin (May 22, 2010)

Has he stuffed it with blankets? I've always used that as the cheapest method of giving it some more tight punch haha.


----------



## MaxOfMetal (May 22, 2010)

The last band I was in, the drummer used one of these on his kick's head: Buy Danmar Double Metal Kick Pad | Impact Badges | Musician's Friend

It gives it that powerful, almost "metallic", bright punch to the hits. Kinda like what a lot of drummers trigger their kits to sound like. 

It's nice and cheap too.


----------



## The Atomic Ass (May 22, 2010)

MaxOfMetal said:


> It's nice and cheap too.


This is always a good thing. 

Will try the blankets first, then try the Aluminum heads.

Metal, here comest we.


----------



## Esp Griffyn (May 23, 2010)

Cushions and blankets have gotten many bands through their gigs as I have seen. Boom to click in as long as it takes to stuff them in and put the skin back on.


----------



## Insightibanez (May 24, 2010)

Its all about tuning, start with the batter side of the head (The one facing the drummer) aplly the head as normal and tighthen the rods all around the head using your hand. Then, put your hand in the middle of the head, just hard enough to see the wrickles, but you dont want to damage the head. then from there, start tightening the rods using your drum key (while you hand is on the head) and you should start to see the wrickles going away.
Do the same method with the resonate side of the head, but make the tension alittle bit losser, cause you want the batter side to be tighter then the resonate side.
As far as damaning, alittle goes along way. Start off using one small pillow or a towel placed against the resonate side of the head, and add more if needed.
Fpr mics I use a D112 for the inside of the head and a samson kick drum mic pointed at the beater to pickup the attack.

Hope this helps.


----------



## mlp187 (May 24, 2010)

If it's just for recording, I've read that Fredrick programs the drums for the recording and then Thomas learns them. 

As for live, a moderately tight batter head w/ a not-so-tight 5" ported resonant mixed w/ muffling inside = tight kick. Start w/ small down blankets or quilts until the desired effect is reached.


----------



## WaterWorkzz (Jul 11, 2010)

I have 2 couch pillows and a big barbie blanket stuffed in mine, and i didnt actually take the skin off, justs tuffed em through that hole.


----------



## GinoBambino54 (Jul 12, 2010)

are you wanting the sound coming out of the drum itself to sound that way or are you pleased with the tone of the kick and wanting to know what mic to use for recording purposes, or are you pleased with the sound it has recorded but are having trouble mixing the kick.

haha or all three! let me know ill see what advice i could throw ya~


----------



## Splees (Aug 15, 2010)

BOTH! 

Obviously to get a good drum sound you must first have a good kick. Although most kicks can get sound good with some adjustments. There are a ton of heads to choose from. Some of the most popular heads I see coming in are the Aquarian Superkick II, Evans EMAD/GMAD, and the powerstroke III. Any of those offer a great thick and punchy kick with little additional muffling. Then do like InsightIbanez said. that's a great way to go about tuning the kick. 

As far as microphones go you could get away with a 57 although there are many excellent choices out there. For a more clicky sound use a kick in mic. Something like the Audix D6, or Sennheiser e602 is great for this. Also a Shure beta 91 is a wonderful mic made specifically for kick in. I haven't used it for recording but I did get to use it a few times at a couple live gigs. As for kick out that's a whole different thing. it depends on what sound you're going for. 

then later on you can mix in samples of other kicks if you want.


----------



## Groove (Aug 16, 2010)

I agree with the D6 suggestion. It doesn't matter where you place it in the drum it seems like you get an instantly good punchy sound. This is it's strength and weakness at the same time haha this mixed with a bit of attack from a mic on the batter head and a bit of dampening (like the blankets mentioned before) should give a really good starting point.


----------



## MF_Kitten (Aug 16, 2010)

lower lots of mids and boomy bassyness (everything between like... 95-1000 Hz, though which frequency areas and how much depends on the drum and mic), then do a high pass at like 30 hz. the deepest frequencies aren´t helping the kick drum. what you want is the smacking punchy kick sound, which is between 40 and 80 hz, usually in the 60-70 hz region. i used to put my focus in te 60 hz range, but now i prefer like 70-75, because it´s more audible and tight.

as for the click, you need the kick mic pointed directly at where the beaters hit the skin. put the mic close to the skin, then move it back until you find the sweet spot. i found this to be a little further bck than the middle, i think.

also, definitely dampen the kick with pillows and stuff, and use the resonant skin on the back, as it makes more air resistance inside the drum, tightening the response of the batter skin, as well as giving the beaters on the kick pedals more bounce-back.

try to use more removal than addition on the EQ. and make sure the clickety-clack sound is focused in a comfy area with presence, but not tinnyness. it´s an art, and i´m starting to get it. practice!


----------

